# Is your gelding stud quality?



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Just a fun thread, NOT a debate or critique thread!

Do you think your gelding would have made a nice stud? Or is it a blessing he got 'the snip'? *Pictures required* of your gelding(s) and explain why he would or would not have been a terrific stallion


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Ben would NOT be a good stud. He's a decent mover, terrific personality and easy to train, plus he's one hansome devil. BUT... his confo leaves a LOT to be desired. He doesn't have much scope either. He is a terrific future-packer, great personality, bombproof, and just an all around great gelding!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Cowboy could have pulled it off easily - but, his mind was not in a good state when we bought him. So, had his mind been awesome, he would have been a good producer.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I heard a old wives tale that you can tell a good stud by how deep he sticks his nose in the water when her drinks....


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

When I first got Chopper I thought he was stud material. He definitely isn't. He is cow hocked, sickle hocked, toes out on the left front, has a short thick neck, a thick throatlatch, and he's very heavy on the forehand. I was blinded by color. He is a good looking horse, but to me he has so much room for improvement and while he has a fantastic disposition. In a barn full of mares he was the only colt, and you never would have known it unless you looked.


















This was taken in late April, just before his brain surgery. 

While I love him to death, he wold not have made a good stallion.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I think Java would have made a nice stud. Also, had he not been nearly starved when he was a yearling and younger would have helped him. He's the guy in my avatar. 

If I had the choice, I'd have kept him a stud but most likely only bred him for a colt for myself. Unless somebody absolutely, positively HAD to have a foal by him. He was the easiest horse ever to train and I'd love to have another one of him (or a few of him) around. 

ETA: I have had multiple people offer to buy him for around $10-$20K, so that makes me think I'm not the only one who likes him. 

Mainly because I think the extra meat on his bones would've looked gorgeous. He definitely has the attitude that would make a good stud. Honestly, I'd hope that if he was a stud he'd have a little bit more p*ss and vinegar, because he's just so darn bomb proof it's almost no fun.  Granted, if I had him when he was young, he'd probably be taller and fuller now because he'd have been taken care of properly.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Java is GORGEOUS 8O wantnowplxthx.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i sure hope so lol
my guy was a stud until a couple years ago, hes 13 now
hes a 13y/o QH and 15h


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Blue would not make the greatest stud...yes, he's cute and decent in build, but he's NOT exceptional...to me, a stallion had darn well have pretty exceptional conformation, AS WELL as a really exceptional show record. You want to make babies that will maintain their parents appearances, not go down in quality. A good sign of a good breeding, is when you have a foal that improves on his parents quality, even though the parents may already be exceptional themselves.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Paul would have made an incredible stud. with his lineage of champion cutting horses in his pedigree, his offspring would have been beautiful and talented.

This is Paul








Paul's father








Paul's grandfather








Paul's great grandfather


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

^^ where is that guys head when he's riding? Anyway, mine wouldn't. I don't know why but he just wouldn't. I'll have to post pics later.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

good question. i wondered the same thing but since i know nothing about cutting, i haven't a clue


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think most of todays stallions would make good geldings. Too many people keep horses whole in a misguided opinion that it is cool to have a stallion.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> I think most of todays stallions would make good geldings. Too many people keep horses whole in a misguided opinion that it is cool to have a stallion.


Oh I agree, that's why this is just a fun thread  I know there are a few geldings at our barn that would have been very nice studs (one nice little welsh pony in particular...)


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope, Zeus wouldn't make a good stallion. He's handsome, has the BEST personality, totally in your pocket, pretty good movement, but his confo is a little funky (even though I think he's perfect, ha ha) and he's grade. He makes a wonderful gelding though.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I think Dozer is super pretty and he has no major confo issues but he is too big and a PMU baby so he is a bunch of different things. Anyways here is a pic.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

OOOHHHHHHHHHH Dozer is pretty!!! can i have him??? lol = P

i am so in love right now and now i need to get a new keyboard... this one is ruined with drool....


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ NO HES MINE! i have already claimed him!!!! 
grrrrrrrrrr back away from the cute horse! lol MAYBE we could steal him one night, hes so big we could probably ride double, lol. hahaha


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if my boy was a stallion i would breed him ! he doesnt have perfect confo, but i like how hes put together. hes also super sound & has a really cute jump & great personallity. i have no idea what i would breed him to though !


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hahaha sounds like a plan! maybe she wont see the giant grey and white horse with two giggly people on it's back walk by hahaha


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha i doubt she will! we could always just bring charcoal and color him black XD


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> I think most of todays stallions would make good geldings. Too many people keep horses whole in a misguided opinion that it is cool to have a stallion.


Yep. A nice stud makes a great gelding  Unless a colt is of exceptional breeding, conformation, movement, temperament and ability I wouldn't dream of keeping it entire.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ummm... nope. I think he's very very nice when he's moving... but not when he's standing still. Then again, he's not in shape whatsoever.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I personally think Robbie would be an amazing stallion. I honestly think everyday about the gorgeous babies he would make hehe. :]

He has quite good movement, maybe a 9/10, an amazing personailty, learns super quickly, has rediculous scope, and he is the calmest horse ever (he's 5 and everybody thinks he's 15 because of his "been-there-done-that" attitude even though he actually hasn't "been-there-done-that" haha). His confo is also pretty good, he is bum high right now because he's only 5, and he has a slight toe-in on his right front, but other than that he's great! Plus, he has freaking amazing bloodlines (*Corland x Nimmerdor x Jus De Pomme x **Landgraf*) and his daddy is a spectacular jumper (you can see where Robbie get's his scope from). 

Roberto:




















His Daddy, Redford:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

If Bundy hadn't endured a silly owner, then I believe he would be stud material. He was actually entire until a late 2yo - He was bought as a stud but wasn't exactly what the guy wanted so he cut him. He has great bloodlines and his grand-sire has now died, making that bloodline valuable. He is quiet as - Well mannered - Well built - Athletic - Good work ethic - Fast learner. He is already winning at shows with me on board, an amateur. BUT - Due to the damage he sustained from a silly owner he has back issues, and finds it hard to relax his back enough to extend in the trot. I know they aren't genetic issues, but they are issues that mean he might not reach his full potential...

Plus, if he wasn't a gelding I wouldn't have him :]


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

My first horse(P.D.) could be a stud without really hurting anything, he had good bloodlines and stuff, but he was nothing special, nothing that really popped out. i loved him (and still do) dearly


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom is a cute guy with a great personality and not half bad confo., but IMO he is too mixed bred to be a stud.... I don't believe in breeding grade stallion, just my stand on it though, so I am glad he wa gelded...









He looks very ponyish in this photo, terrible photo, he is actually 15hh believe it or not... The photo is really wonky.. Joe is on a pretty good slope.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

HAHAH if you go by the water bucket my sister's old racking gelding Zander definitely should have been a stud.  He would dunk his head up to his EARS!! The first time he did it on a trail we thought he had decided on suicide:shock:, but he just drank blew bubbles splashed and came back up!! 

He had an amazing attitude, but when he came to us he was dangerous on the ground. His former owner had been scared of him, so he would charge. He was push button on his back, but we did a lot of work before he was the same on the ground. He was a good boy by the time we sold him to his new forever home. We had never planned to sell him, but my step-father had a friend who had bad back issues and needed a very large, very calm horse....so we decided we could work on training a new one and let him go where he was needed. 

His conformation was pretty good, but I don't have any good confo shots. He was smooth and could do a flat walk, running walk, rack, speed rack, and perfect rocking horse canter. He was an awesome horse especially on trails.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only one of my horses that would even come close to stud quality is John. He is registered and has good confo for a draft. However, since we have no reason to breed him to anything, it was best for him and everyone else involved for him to be gelded. 


















Denny, Dobe, and Koda all have wonky conformation; Denny is a grade QH, and the other 2 are mustangs so breeding would be a huge no-no anyway.

Denny seems to get more angular as he gets older, his shoulder and croup seem to be getting steeper.
(5 years old)









(15 years old)









Dobe is a good heavy horse that is meant for using but between the funky confo and the pigeon toes, not a good stud.









The idea of Koda as a stud just kinda turns my stomach.









Jet was registered and even though he was well bred, a nice horse, and a pretty mover, he just wasn't stud quality.


















Flash was a stud until he was 5 and there are some of his foals running around there somewhere (only because he is Impressive bred) but he made a better gelding. (keep in mind that this pic is of him at 25 years old).









Pokey is registered but his confo leaves a lot to be desired and he really doesn't have the kind of temperment that you would want passed on to a foal.









Nester is just downright ugly and for sure isn't stud quality. He is registered but we have no access to his papers so it is the same as him being grade.









Flipper is an ugly TB, and a grade one at that with poor under saddle temperment (due to abuse). Unfortunately, this is the only good pic I have of him from the side.









I might consider keeping Rafe as a stud if he were a registered QH. His conformation is really good for a using horse and his Daddy was very well bred; King Fritz and Doc Quixote. However, the fact that he is a grade half draft blows that right out of the water . He'll be a better gelding anyway.


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

My horse definitely would not make a good stallion. 
He doesn't have many of the qualities that they look for in his breed. And he has a ridiculous personality to boot.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

My Cody is gorgeous, great mover, fantastic personality to me but he's a Heinz 57 (perch/paint/clyde/TB) PMU rescue, way too big for the average person-18 hds and slightly pigeon-toed on his left front:










Spirit is a really flashy, good-looking, more sturdy grade POA gelding with a great work ethic, lots of stamina and a funny personality but there are alot of them out there, I think.









Tahoe has pretty good paint bloodlines but somewhere along the lines, they bred something that has buck-knees and club feet....... He's very functional but I wouldn't breed him-


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Red has great racing bloodlines (sired by Dashing Val by Dash For Cash and he is Hempen bred on the dam's side. He has good conformation for racing but he turns out just slightly on his back right hoof - great for big ole giant strides. I personally think his head is more like a TB and longer but he is a pretty boy all the same. 

He has a ROM in racing and a speed index of 98 so he has the speed and won two races and was in the money almost every time he raced. What he didn't have was the major drive to race - like his former owner said "he was just one tick off of a great race horse". I'm glad he retired sound!

What Red does have is an absolutely fabulous disposition and is quiet and gentle as a kitten. I think Red would have made a pretty good stud but I am so glad he isn't because then I wouldn't own him and he is my boy!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i think mine would, he is anglo arab so can be bred with tb, arabian or anglo mares. he is related to seabiscuit, mill reef and from Nasrullah (tb) lines. hes overweight but thats not genetic, he has great confo, apart from what has been caused by injury.
another thing is he is a backwards anglo (tb sire, arab dam) so he was brought up by an arab. i think this has caused him to be a bit bitey so his personality isnt great (love him though!).
i had him vet checked 2 months ago and the vet said he is ever so slightly parot mouthed so maybe that is why he isnt a stud.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Lol, my gelding WAS a stud. Until he went and jumped the fence to make this:






I think he would have made a lovely stud!


































3 excellent gaits and a good mind. His progeny (judging from the one ) inherit the gaits and the mind.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

If my stud made such a fine filly, I would keep him a stud! I remember you said the mare is fairly short, how tall is your boy?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> If my stud made such a fine filly, I would keep him a stud! I remember you said the mare is fairly short, how tall is your boy?


16hh, ish, like maybe plus a half inch?? We're both midgets we need all the height we can get! (I'm 5'3")

And thanks!  You should see him over fences.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Ooooh, 16h with a good size barrel is my 'ideal' horse size! I will never be a good enough rider to own such an amazing animal, but that doesn't mean I can't dream!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Ooooh, 16h with a good size barrel is my 'ideal' horse size! I will never be a good enough rider to own such an amazing animal, but that doesn't mean I can't dream!


Lol I can barely ride my way out of a wet paper bag some days  . The breeder breeds all her horses to be totally amateur friendly. She wants to be able to break all of them and is 50 with back problems. The 18hh stud she has is lamb enough for her to show and clinic him.
The reason I bought him over other horses was for his temperament and ridability.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha lilkitty90 and ridergirl23! You two crack me up! He's mine! Anyways, whenever he gets out we here his footsteps. It like a free security system! haha good luck getting past me! haha


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

I think that Junior is better off a gelding. Bred to the right mare he would produce nice offspring but he isn't perfect and that I what I expect from a stud. There are enough horses as it is, so if a horse is going to be kept a stud they should be very exceptional.

As for JuneBug his pros are:
Amazing temperment and personality
Great jump and scope
Amazing will and heart
Nearctic and double Nearco bred on his sire's side
Bold Ruler, Nasrullah and War Admiral bred on his dam's side

But his cons are:
Pigeon toed in front and back
Steep shoulder
Low set neck
Long backed
High withers
He is racing bred so he has the long, thin legs and pretty horrible hooves

I loved him as a gelding though, he was the most amazing horse I have ever met.

Keep in mind all of these pictures were taken at age 19-20.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I suppose Otis is nice. He's got good movement (even though he's a bit limited in shoulder movement), nice conformation, and a sweet personality. He would be doing great in the show ring right now, if not for the abusive *** who sold him to us.
...But, no. I'm glad for the snippy-snippy of his man paraphernalia.










*Please not that Otis is not for sale at this time. This footage was taken in 2006 before he had another big fall-out.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had quite a few people say Onyx would make a nice stallion, he's a little hyper when your leading him around but when you ride him he's total calm, he was abused so I think that's why, he's getting a lot better over time.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I think Dozer is super pretty and he has no major confo issues but he is too big and a PMU baby so he is a bunch of different things. Anyways here is a pic.


 
"does this saddle make my bum look big??"
He's huge! and gorgeous!!
*jealous*


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Lol, my gelding WAS a stud. Until he went and jumped the fence to make this:
> 
> YouTube - Chocolat in November
> 
> ...


 Did you HAVE to show me more photo's of Rowan?? Haha you know I'm madly in love with your boy, he is just superb!! Youre in Canada right? I've got a friend over there..... may have to make the trip to visit her and steal your horse... or at least steal another like him from the breeder!


----------



## elmosworld (Nov 22, 2008)

I recon my pony would make an awesome stud. he was going to be, but they decided they wanted him as a competition pony instead, so he was gelded really late.
he's a fabulous allrounder - excells and has represented in dressage, eventing, sj, show hunter.. you name it, he's done it pretty much.
he's got nice movement, and a huge jump. he's super brave and has a massive heart and a really willing personality with that X factor! he's one of those real 'look at me' types.































but i'm glad he's not! cos i wouldn't give him up for the world.


----------



## elmosworld (Nov 22, 2008)

oh - and he's 14hh, 19yrs old, and still competing 1m10 against the big horses. nothing can stop him!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

My poor gelding was cut really early so he didnt fill out much...he honestly looks more like a mare...lol wish he had been left a stud a bit longer then whoever cut him lol dont really know much. My best guess is he is an appendix...looks to TB to not be one...plus he has that drive to run... past that his only real confo fault is he is a bit cow hocked...but not bad...just slight and it doesnt affect his movement.

Romeo also has the best temperment ever...he isnt a super flashy mover...but he has nice western gaits once you get him collected(even if he loves running alot lol) hes only seven and is so bomb proof its ridiculous...he doesnt currently have a show record...I plan on showing him a bit this year but it has to be in open shows since hes technically a grade.

So as a western horse...and if i had papers on him...and if he were registered...I think he would have made some pretty nice babys...but im glad he is a gelding...I would have him if he wasnt one lol and as talented as he is at times...i would be very sad if he were a stud an not mine... 

Ill post some pic's later lol im at school an cant do it here...


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Polka would have made a good stud. hes super calm (my 3 yr old neice can lead (obviously we help to ensure her safety) groom and "wrap" his legs (yeahhhh we let her put em on and then we take them off right away lol).hes been a great racehorse and from excellent breeding. his confo is awesome. the only thing i wish is that we could put a little more weight on him, but most of that is from being in pain. his previous owners knew he had a chip in his knee but kept racing him without getting it taken out. we had that done for him when we got him  here he is at home relaxing during recovery from surgery


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayty said:


> Did you HAVE to show me more photo's of Rowan?? Haha you know I'm madly in love with your boy, he is just superb!! Youre in Canada right? I've got a friend over there..... may have to make the trip to visit her and steal your horse... or at least steal another like him from the breeder!


*blushes*
Lol, you're the best haha
Good luck stealing my boy though  If you ever want the name for the breeder just contact me. She'd love to sell a horse!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Nope.... my horse is an absolute monster.. way too spooky and unpredictable-- I'd be afraid what he'd pass on to youngsters! He doesn't have the most outstanding conformation either, but he does move nice and it quite athletic for his build.

Its definitely good that he was gelded.










Sorry no decent conformation pics on computer currently....


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

well i think he would????? lol


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Soda wouldv'e made a good stud. He has great confo, really his only flaw is fine boned below the knees/hocks. He has a good personality, quick learner, and uses his body well. His greatest personality flaw is how spooky he can be, but I think that couldv'e been regulated by better (more consistent) early training. I honestly believe that if he had been trained up from the get go he would have done great in the showing world. Now he's "just" going to be a trail/fun horse with some (hopefully) low level showing. But I'm happy because I would never own a stud, so now I've got a gorgeous gelding to play with.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooops wrong pics... Here are the confo ones. I guess I should say his only really important flaw is the fine bonedness. Ignore my crappy riding in the previous pics.:lol:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Teehee, Dyloon's turn! I vote.. NO! He is a conformationally... errr.. challenged would be a diplomatic way of putting it. He is NOT a good mover, only decent fom over jumps, and did I mention wonky conformation? 

That said, he is a great horse who used to do the 4ft jumpers, then became a lesson horse (WT and up) and now is my amatuer parents trustie mount. But no way is he stud material!

(note, this is the week he bought him, he is much more muscled now)

























And just because he _is_ cute


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Amir said:


> "does this saddle make my bum look big??"
> He's huge! and gorgeous!!
> *jealous*


Oh I know right! He is just huge so everything looks small on him!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> *blushes*
> Lol, you're the best haha
> Good luck stealing my boy though  If you ever want the name for the breeder just contact me. She'd love to sell a horse!


 Please don't tempt me... I'd be contacting her, buying sight unseen and having a horse on the first flight to Australia by the end of the week if your boy is anything to go by!! He's just lovely, and he's not one of those ridiculously spectacular types, he is EXACTLY the type that I adore! Biggest ****** of all is that Australia seems to be breeding so much more for the huge paces now, rather than worrying about whether an amature rider can ride the things. They're all speccy, but half the stallions around here have got really bad temperaments on the ground and under saddle. One of the top dressage stallions, Jive Magic, is a real flash mover but my god, good luck to anyone who buys one of his progeny that thing is a raving lunatic and it takes someone special to get anything out of him.

Sorry for my dribling haha! I am just so in love with your horse!! If I had some spare cash laying around for buying internationally, I wouldn't hesitate!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I only believe in truly spectacular stallions. I don't think he would have made a spectacular stud, but he would have made a good stud.

He's got an absolutely wonderful temperment. Extremely responsive to people and riders, very quick learner. He's got absolutely awesome movement and his confo isn't to bad. A very compact horse.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

My gelding before he was gelded we bred, and we would have kept him a stud if his personality wasn't so awful hahaha, at least its a bit more bearable now.

His filly got all the best parts of him and all the best parts of her dam which was exactly what we were hoping for. Beautiful head, and neck, nice confo, improved movement, and a really great great mind. Unfortunately we lost her


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Blue was actually bred by his previous owners. I don't know how many times he was bred. I bought him as a gelded 4 year old. Although he is an absolutely darling horse (14.2 and maybe a half) and has a terrific temperment... He's not stallion material. He's wonderful and he's cute as a button...















Riley is sweet and kind and has some really classy horses in his lineage but his neck is too short and thick. He could have been bred to a long necked TB type mare and produced a pretty baby but a stud should not just have pretty good confo (in my opinion)... he should have excellent, nearly perfect conformation....






















And Pistol, I love him so much. In my eyes, he's perfect. In every way, but in reality, he's short and compact and would have been a very dangerous stud with his hot headedness... but he's still... perfect! (The cross-tie picture is really old.)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayty said:


> Please don't tempt me... I'd be contacting her, buying sight unseen and having a horse on the first flight to Australia by the end of the week if your boy is anything to go by!! He's just lovely, and he's not one of those ridiculously spectacular types, he is EXACTLY the type that I adore! Biggest ****** of all is that Australia seems to be breeding so much more for the huge paces now, rather than worrying about whether an amature rider can ride the things. They're all speccy, but half the stallions around here have got really bad temperaments on the ground and under saddle. One of the top dressage stallions, Jive Magic, is a real flash mover but my god, good luck to anyone who buys one of his progeny that thing is a raving lunatic and it takes someone special to get anything out of him.
> 
> Sorry for my dribling haha! I am just so in love with your horse!! If I had some spare cash laying around for buying internationally, I wouldn't hesitate!


The thing is, he still gets "8" for gaits and FEI judges and international clinicians praise him for his uphill, correct movement.
At one clinic, the clinician and FEI judge said about him "now we're going to see a horse bred for dressage" to the audience. 

It's amazing that the breeder can't move any horses. No one wants to buy them young I guess! She actually sells most of her horses internationally. I am one of two local buyers.

I totally understand about the psycho studs. The same thing is happening here, we have KWPNs by Jazz coming out of our ears and no one can ride them! But they sure as heck will buy and breed them.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Nope. Romeo (Imo)Would not make a good stud. He is very very smart, but he is almost to smart and if he had his "Jewels" I think he would be even worse! lol!
I like the way he is put together (For the most part) he has a cresty neck, but his legs are nice, and he is sound.
So it is a GREAT thing that he was gelded. He makes a much better gelding than he does a stallion!
He would have had very smart pretty babies though, but he also is grade, so that wouldn't be good...
Here he is!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I've owned 3 geldings in my life, and none of them would have made good studs. The first I owned was a half arabian half pinto, but only registered as a pinto. Half brother to Khemosabi, but the only arabish thing about him was his tail. He had okay conformation, and pretty coloring, but was as stubborn as they come, didn't move very well, and definately didn't move forward, and had a HUGE biting problem. The second was my dad's grade horse some cross of morgan and quarter or something like that. Sweet as all get out, and had an amazing mane and tail, but was bull necked, had the narrowest chest I've seen, short pasterns, and almost looked like a miniature draft, but was kind of gaited, but it was never developed cause he was a barrel horse, so it was very accidental when he tried to gait. The third horse was another half arabian half paint, gorgeous coloring, rose grey and white paint, but because of his breeders stupidity, ended up having bad confo, because of some nutritional issues, but was sweet as a button when I started working with him at a year or so old. According to the breeder, he was gelded when he was about 8 months old, because he was theoretically already acting like a stallion, and was hard to handle, though I find that hard to believe. But he moved pretty nicely, though he might have made a decent stallion if he hadn't gotten into poisonous weeds when he was weaned.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I know that this thread isn't made for debate, but I'd just like to point out that two of MY favorite horses on this thread were apparently both PMU babies. These two horses are gorgeous, and who knows (and quite honestly, who cares???) what the horses' lineages are? I guess my point is that it seems a pity that our industry breeds so many horses when there are plenty of nice-looking, sweet, and useful foals going to slaughter.

http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...our-gelding-stud-quality-dozerconfobetter.jpg

http://inlinethumb07.webshots.com/42054/2432224820102852126S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> The thing is, he still gets "8" for gaits and FEI judges and international clinicians praise him for his uphill, correct movement.
> At one clinic, the clinician and FEI judge said about him "now we're going to see a horse bred for dressage" to the audience.
> 
> It's amazing that the breeder can't move any horses. No one wants to buy them young I guess! She actually sells most of her horses internationally. I am one of two local buyers.
> ...


I don't doubt for a second that he gets 8 for paces. He looks just so correct, what I mean by him not having spectacular paces is that so many now are bred for an amazing front end, or they have a really amazing trot and the walk/canter leave alot to be desired. He has 3 lovely paces that you can collect, extend and play with however you wish, I dont think he looks like a horse that you have to be super carefull with not to 'ruin' one of his paces as he seems very solid in them. 

She can't sell them? Does she have more by Rotspon? I'm suprised, Rowan is such a superb type, I'mn suprised that people havent seen him out and gone to the breeder when it is obvious that if she is producing horses like that, she must know a thing or two.

Jive Magic is by Jazz, so there's the temperament! His weanlings go for well over AU$15 000, often before they even hit the ground. But then no one can ride them so they breed from them!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Clementine said:


> I know that this thread isn't made for debate, but I'd just like to point out that two of MY favorite horses on this thread were apparently both PMU babies. These two horses are gorgeous, and who knows (and quite honestly, who cares???) what the horses' lineages are? I guess my point is that it seems a pity that our industry breeds so many horses when there are plenty of nice-looking, sweet, and useful foals going to slaughter.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...our-gelding-stud-quality-dozerconfobetter.jpg
> 
> http://inlinethumb07.webshots.com/42054/2432224820102852126S600x600Q85.jpg


I agree, PMUs are absolutely stunning. If I had the patience, time and money-I would have gotten myself another one.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I found a couple of pictures of two of the geldings I owned. Here they are. the first one is my dad's gelding, and the second is the Arabian Paint cross. (the second cross I mentioned). 
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21286&stc=1&d=1262728839
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=21287&stc=1&d=1262728856


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Kayty said:


> I don't doubt for a second that he gets 8 for paces. He looks just so correct, what I mean by him not having spectacular paces is that so many now are bred for an amazing front end, or they have a really amazing trot and the walk/canter leave alot to be desired. He has 3 lovely paces that you can collect, extend and play with however you wish, I dont think he looks like a horse that you have to be super carefull with not to 'ruin' one of his paces as he seems very solid in them.
> 
> She can't sell them? Does she have more by Rotspon? I'm suprised, Rowan is such a superb type, I'mn suprised that people havent seen him out and gone to the breeder when it is obvious that if she is producing horses like that, she must know a thing or two.
> 
> Jive Magic is by Jazz, so there's the temperament! His weanlings go for well over AU$15 000, often before they even hit the ground. But then no one can ride them so they breed from them!!!


Lol the exact same thing happens here with those stupid Jazz horses. Like, exactly the same 

See the thing is that people do go to the breeder! She had a Rotspon too! She ended up breeding it because she couldn't sell it as a riding horse (it's "too small" and "a mare" despite that it can free jump the moon and has 3 fantastic gaits) and then sold it in foal. People go and then the horses are too young, or too small, or too tall or too bay. *rolleyes* the truth is that people around here at least want a 4-5 year old Rowan, broke and with a show record for $15,000. It's never going to happen! These horses have so much time and money put into them that if the breeder sold them for 15 at 4 or 5 she would be posting a loss of at least 15 on each horse. It's a business not a charity and people don't realize that. And then they'll pay 75 for a horse from Europe that shows up in NA totally lame! *endrant*
She has horses that have scored better than Rowan in inspections sitting in her backyard. All with the same temperament.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well there certainly is ONE advantage of being a short dressage rider... you get all the leftovers that are talented horses but too small for the average rider... after all, no one wants to be seen on anything under 16.2hh.... but at my height, you can easily get away with it!
I am officially VERY peeved now that I live in Australia, I would snap up one of this breeders youngsters in a second if they're like Rowan! I actually prefer to get a youngster, talking weanling/yearling or maybe 2 year old as I like to have time to get to know them , work though all the basics on the ground etc. so I don't need to try and figure out how the previous owner taught them.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I do agree with the short dressage riders. I'm 5'1", and while I do look fine on a bigger horse, I can get away with the smaller horses that are just as nice. I can't wait to start showing my new girl. She's only 14.1-2 hands at the moment, but has another couple years of growing to do. And she's a previously untouched 4 year old, so I get to train her my way.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Clementine said:


> I know that this thread isn't made for debate, but I'd just like to point out that two of MY favorite horses on this thread were apparently both PMU babies. These two horses are gorgeous, and who knows (and quite honestly, who cares???) what the horses' lineages are? I guess my point is that it seems a pity that our industry breeds so many horses when there are plenty of nice-looking, sweet, and useful foals going to slaughter.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...our-gelding-stud-quality-dozerconfobetter.jpg
> 
> http://inlinethumb07.webshots.com/42054/2432224820102852126S600x600Q85.jpg


Awh! Thanks for putting Dozer in there! I'm glad he has admirers. The funny thing is, both of these boys live in Southern California... where are all the other PMU's?


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Ricky likes to think he is stud quality  He was recently gelded and is still having trouble dealing with the fact he is not a 'real boy!'. I think if he had better knees, he could have been a great colt. But I'm glad he's gelded, because he's mine


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Negative. Enrique is quite happy to be a gelding. While he's got nice movement, it isn't fantastic. He's got a really lovely trot, but a weak walk. All the world needs are more Trakehners with long backs and sometimes overly sensitive personalities  No, no little Rico's are needed running around! One is quite enough 










Now Costa, on the flip side, probably could have been a mediocre stud. I was actually told by the German Verband to keep him a stud because of his bloodlines, looks, personality and general presentation. I personally think he was nicer as a foal and has lost some of the suspension that he once had, which is why I say he'd make a mediocre stud 









Allegra, how the heck old was Rowan when he sired??? I likes him


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> how the heck old was Rowan when he sired??? I likes him


Lol exnay on the namesay. I've been e-stalked before and it's not fun!!
He was 2. It was an accident lol. My horse apparently showed great aptitude for jumping at that age. His daughter is 4 this year.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol, Jag =/= stud. Period. 
xD


----------

